# Opinioni su Casapound, Forza Nuova ecc.



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Che ne pensate dei nuovi movimenti di estrema destra tipo Casapound, Forza Nuova ecc? Io non li conosco bene e non mi faccio abbindolare dai giudizi di chi si limita esclusivamente al termine "fascisti" e via dicendo. Pensate che possano essere un pericolo per la democrazia? Sono semplicemente inutili? Oppure sono veramente "rivoluzionari" e per questo motivo danno fastidio ai più potenti?

Io, come già detto, li conosco poco però ho notato che Casapound negli ultimi giorni sta avendo molto successo e qualche giorno fa l'hashtag #OraVotoCasapound è stato tra le prime tendenze su Twitter e tra i post ho visto che molti erano ex elettori del centrodestra delusi. Certo è che il programma non è per niente male, forse il migliore di tutti i partiti (Sovranità monetaria, nazionalizzazione Banca d'Italia e blocco dell'immigrazione come sfruttamento di manodopera ecc.). 

Premetto che un partito debba conoscerlo bene e non bastano le sole idee espresse su un sito per convincermi a votarlo, ma voi cosa ne pensate di questi nuovi movimenti di "estrema" destra?


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Gennaio 2018)

Per quanto mi riguarda non li voto perchè si richiamano esplicitamente al fascismo. Non il fascismo bla-bla-bla dei radical chic ma quello vero, quello del grand'uomo pagato dai servizi segreti inglesi nel periodo tra le due guerre. Se il programma fosse quello indicato sul sito sarebbe ideale, ma non dimentico che tanti questi gruppuscoli sono stati alleati in svariate elezioni precedenti niente meno che del Cavalier Pompetta quindi direi proprio che non potrebbero realizzare alcunchè di quello che predicano. Detto questo, ho apprezzato molto l'azione e i contenuti del "blitz" sotto la sede di Repubblica. Per quello, bravi.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2018)

Ignoranti storici, peggio non può esserci. L'unica cosa positiva del nuovo governo italiano (centrodestra) è che pure loro pare abbiano preso le distanze.


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate dei nuovi movimenti di estrema destra tipo Casapound, Forza Nuova ecc? Io non li conosco bene e non mi faccio abbindolare dai giudizi di chi si limita esclusivamente al termine "fascisti" e via dicendo. Pensate che possano essere un pericolo per la democrazia? Sono semplicemente inutili? Oppure sono veramente "rivoluzionari" e per questo motivo danno fastidio ai più potenti?
> 
> Io, come già detto, li conosco poco però ho notato che Casapound negli ultimi giorni sta avendo molto successo e qualche giorno fa l'hashtag #OraVotoCasapound è stato tra le prime tendenze su Twitter e tra i post ho visto che molti erano ex elettori del centrodestra delusi. Certo è che il programma non è per niente male, forse il migliore di tutti i partiti (Sovranità monetaria, nazionalizzazione Banca d'Italia e blocco dell'immigrazione come sfruttamento di manodopera ecc.).
> 
> Premetto che un partito debba conoscerlo bene e non bastano le sole idee espresse su un sito per convincermi a votarlo, ma voi cosa ne pensate di questi nuovi movimenti di "estrema" destra?



Basta una sola parola: fascisti. Anche se a te non piace farti "abbindolare dalle definizioni".
Preferirei un radical chic piddino disonesto (anche se lo prenderei a mazzate dalla mattina alla sera) a un fascista onesto, figuriamoci.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2018)

Forza nuova è un movimento formato principalmente da idioti

Casapound sta svolgendo un'interessante fase di "normalizzazione", ma è troppo ancorata al fascismo, nel senso che si pone come un qualcosa di nuovo e futuristico, ma in realtà sono rimasti a 70 anni fa. E poi al loro interno ci sono ancora troppi idioti alla forza nuova. Però lo considero un movimento abbastanza accettabile, hanno buoni margini di crescita, è questo non è un bene visto che portano via i voti alla destra tipo lega favorendo implicitamente la sinistra


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2018)

La destra ed estrema destra italiana sono movimenti ancora rozzi e troppo fortemente ancorati al fascismo. In molti degli altri paesi europei i movimenti alt-right (perché di fatto questa è la destra del 2018) si sono liberati di questi retaggi ormai vetusti ed anacronistici.
Definirsi “fascisti del terzo millennio” (come fanno quelli di Casapound) è limitante, miope e sinonimo di enorme immaturità perché si abbandona il pensiero razionale, che consente di comprendere che gli errori gravi ed imperdonabili commessi da Mussolini durante il ventennio furono talmente gravi che non si può né si deve dare spazio a revisionismo (al massimo si potrebbe fare un’analisi più obiettiva e dettagliata, come hanno già fatto vari storici, ma di fatto non esiste valutare positivamente il ventennio fascista per l’Italia).


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Gennaio 2018)

CasaPound é uno di quei partiti che farà il botto nei prossimi 2-3 anni, conosco un sacco di gente anche giovane tra i 18-20 anni che li voteranno alle prossime elezioni. La gente ne ha piene le palle dello scempio che ha portato la sinistra con le sue politiche immigrazioniste e razziste contro il popolo ed il programma di CP è uno di quelli che tra i populisti attira maggiormente, per questo credo che faranno un percorso alla Salvini anche se il loro leader lo vedo ancora un po' moscio. Il problema è che all'interno ci sono ancora molti che invece di ragionare con la testa ragionano col manganello in mano.


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Forza nuova è un movimento formato principalmente da idioti
> 
> Casapound sta svolgendo un'interessante fase di "normalizzazione", ma è troppo ancorata al fascismo, nel senso che si pone come un qualcosa di nuovo e futuristico, ma in realtà sono rimasti a 70 anni fa. E poi al loro interno ci sono ancora troppi idioti alla forza nuova. Però lo considero un movimento abbastanza accettabile, hanno buoni margini di crescita, è questo non è un bene visto che portano via i voti alla destra tipo lega favorendo implicitamente la sinistra



Casapound è l’unico movimento di questa galassia che ha margini di crescita, di certo non auspicabile in quanto significherebbe che in quel caso le cose in questo paese stiano continuando a peggiorare.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Tutti i movimenti - indipendentemente dal colore della bandiera - che limitano la libertà personale sono da condannare, sopratutto quelli che hanno emanato, sostenuto e applicato leggi con le quali hanno cercato di giustificare crimini orrendi.

Non c'è lealtà a bandiera politica che giustifichi ciò che molti uomini hanno subito. 

La storia deve servire da monito e aiutare ad evitare gli stessi errori. 

Credo purtroppo la maggioranza dei ragazzi sappia molti più dettagli su Moser (il figlio di, per giunta) e la tale sig.na Rodriguez, che non su Vittorio Emanuele III, Pio XI, la fam. Pacelli, etc. che per ragioni e modalità diverse favorirono e giustificarono l'avvento del Fascismo. 

Perdere il passato significa perdere il futuro (cit. W.S.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Tutti i movimenti - indipendentemente dal colore della bandiera - che limitano la libertà personale sono da condannare, sopratutto quelli che hanno emanato, sostenuto e applicato leggi con le quali hanno cercato di giustificare crimini orrendi.
> 
> Non c'è lealtà a bandiera politica che giustifichi ciò che molti uomini hanno subito.
> 
> ...



È la mia battaglia personale , scegli ciò che vuoi ma almeno informati e accresci la tua cultura personale . 

Io ho a che fare tutti i giorni con i ragazzi da 16 a 20/22 anni e noto un ignorenza colossale in tantissimi campi. Grazie a Dio ci sono anche molti ragazzi informati , intelligenti e con cui si riesce a scambiare 2 parole . 

Si connette anche al discorso dei valori , dei social e di tutto il resto ...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Gennaio 2018)

Se dovessi votare, voterò loro. Sono i migliori ad oggi.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate dei nuovi movimenti di estrema destra tipo Casapound, Forza Nuova ecc? Io non li conosco bene e non mi faccio abbindolare dai giudizi di chi si limita esclusivamente al termine "fascisti" e via dicendo. Pensate che possano essere un pericolo per la democrazia? Sono semplicemente inutili? Oppure sono veramente "rivoluzionari" e per questo motivo danno fastidio ai più potenti?
> 
> Io, come già detto, li conosco poco però ho notato che Casapound negli ultimi giorni sta avendo molto successo e qualche giorno fa l'hashtag #OraVotoCasapound è stato tra le prime tendenze su Twitter e tra i post ho visto che molti erano ex elettori del centrodestra delusi. Certo è che il programma non è per niente male, forse il migliore di tutti i partiti (Sovranità monetaria, nazionalizzazione Banca d'Italia e blocco dell'immigrazione come sfruttamento di manodopera ecc.).
> 
> Premetto che un partito debba conoscerlo bene e non bastano le sole idee espresse su un sito per convincermi a votarlo, ma voi cosa ne pensate di questi nuovi movimenti di "estrema" destra?



Gli estremismi non vanno mai bene, ne in un verso ne in un altro. Il termine estremo non va bene per nulla, vedi i campi di concentramento o dall'altro lato i gulag.
Così com'è stato deleterio il fanatismo religioso della chiesa cristiana che ha portato alle guerre tra l'XI e il XIII secolo per non parlare delle donne arse sui roghi, fantomatiche streghe e per tornare ai tempi nostri i fanatici dell'islam. 
C'è bisogno di moderazione in tutto poichè non tutti siamo "uguali" e non tutti la pensiamo allo stesso modo com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Gennaio 2018)

Questi movimenti nascono dal fallimento di partiti e regimi democratici occidentali di dare risposte a problemi importanti come il lavoro, la sicurezza, la stabilità. Nel momento in cui la libertà diviene ostaggio di cricche, corruzione, raccomandazioni e il potere viene usato allo scopo di autocelebrarsi e perpetrare lo status quo di pochi nascono movimenti massimalistici che facendo leva sulla "paura" offrono poche, chiare e sbrigative soluzioni, solitamente concentrandosi su "nemici" o "obiettivi" ben precisi: *****, ebrei, immigrati, extracomunitari o se vuoi i cd "diversi".
Dietro alla facciata di "fare" "ordine" "sicurezza" e "stabilità" nascondono le catene con cui, alla fine di tutto e contro tutto, incateneranno i diritti, le rivendicazioni, le ribellioni di coloro che non accetteranno di essere assuefatti ad un sistema di odio verso chi è differente.
Al termine di ciò, dopo anni e anni nefasti queste teorie imploderanno, ma il sangue versato rimarrà.
Leggete della repubblica di Weimar.
La storia è importante ragazzi.
Il cimitero dietro il bambino del mio avatar sia di monito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Inutili è il termine più corretto


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Gennaio 2018)

Ignoranti, fascisti e violenti. Spazzatura insomma. Tutti ragazzini con la terza elementare che li votano e che non sanno spiegare il perché.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2018)

Topi sui meno fortunati


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Questi movimenti nascono dal fallimento di partiti e regimi democratici occidentali di dare risposte a problemi importanti come il lavoro, la sicurezza, la stabilità. Nel momento in cui la libertà diviene ostaggio di cricche, corruzione, raccomandazioni e il potere viene usato allo scopo di autocelebrarsi e perpetrare lo status quo di pochi nascono movimenti massimalistici che facendo leva sulla "paura" offrono poche, chiare e sbrigative soluzioni, solitamente concentrandosi su "nemici" o "obiettivi" ben precisi: *****, ebrei, immigrati, extracomunitari o se vuoi i cd "diversi".
> Dietro alla facciata di "fare" "ordine" "sicurezza" e "stabilità" nascondono le catene con cui, alla fine di tutto e contro tutto, incateneranno i diritti, le rivendicazioni, le ribellioni di coloro che non accetteranno di essere assuefatti ad un sistema di odio verso chi è differente.
> Al termine di ciò, dopo anni e anni nefasti queste teorie imploderanno, ma il sangue versato rimarrà.
> Leggete della repubblica di Weimar.
> ...




''Prima di tutto vennero a prendere gli zingari. E fui contento perché rubacchiavano. Poi vennero a prendere gli ebrei. E stetti zitto, perché mi stavano antipatici. Poi vennero a prendere gli omosessuali, e fui sollevato, perché mi erano fastidiosi. Poi vennero a prendere i comunisti, ed io non dissi niente, perché non ero comunista. Un giorno vennero a prendere me, e non c'era rimasto nessuno a protestare.'' (Bertolt Brecht)


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Ho 18 anni.
Nei precedenti 3 anni, grazie al boom avuto dalla lega con salvini, ero propenso a votare quest'ultima.. poimi sono ricreduto e mi sono accorto dell'essitenza del movimernto di casapound, anche grazie ai fatti che ci furono nella mia cremona nel 2015.
Alle prossime elezioni voterò per loro perchè ad oggi sono l'unico partito che rappresenta i miei interessi.


----------



## vota DC (5 Gennaio 2018)

In questo periodo storico se fossi un imprenditore che vuole vivere di privilegi e non vuole garantire nessun diritto ai lavoratori la mia prima priorità arebbe togliere articolo 18 così licenzio chi mi sta antipatico e ci metto i miei amichetti scansafatiche che tanto avrò sussidi statali.
Ma come lo tolgo l'articolo 18? Con i "fascisti". I democristiani non oserebbero mai, i liberali neppure, la sinistra è contro i propri ideali. Quindi chi ha abolito l'articolo 18 è il "fascista" dell'attuale periodo storico.
Quindi questi casapound e simili hanno una funzione simile ai vari circoli marxisti al momento, più gente come Marchionne si rivolgerà a loro e più sono i "fascisti" della situazione.
Perché diciamolo Mussolini non è andato al potere perché la gente chiedeva a gran voce le pensioni, lo ha fatto DOPO averlo preso, ma lui ci è andato perché il corrispettivo dei lobbisti del PD lo ha messo su per timore di ciò che votava il corrispettivo degli attuali populisti.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Gennaio 2018)

credo che alcune cose che dicono e fanno siano anche giuste il problema è che richiamano troppo ideali,ideologie e simboli fascisti con i quali io non voglio avere niente a che fare

se loro dicessero "questo è il nostro programma" mantenendo il programma attuale e aggiungessero "NON siamo fascisti,il fascismo ci fa schifo,riteniamo Mussolini una delle più grandi sciagure del nostro paese" probabilmente molte persone li guarderebbero già con occhi diversi...

il fatto è che non lo faranno mai...perchè sono poco furbi? o forse semplicemente perchè sono troppo fascisti...


----------



## wildfrank (5 Gennaio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Tutti i movimenti - indipendentemente dal colore della bandiera - che limitano la libertà personale sono da condannare, sopratutto quelli che hanno emanato, sostenuto e applicato leggi con le quali hanno cercato di giustificare crimini orrendi.
> 
> Non c'è lealtà a bandiera politica che giustifichi ciò che molti uomini hanno subito.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (5 Gennaio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Gli estremismi non vanno mai bene, ne in un verso ne in un altro. Il termine estremo non va bene per nulla, vedi i campi di concentramento o dall'altro lato i gulag.
> Così com'è stato deleterio il fanatismo religioso della chiesa cristiana che ha portato alle guerre tra l'XI e il XIII secolo per non parlare delle donne arse sui roghi, fantomatiche streghe e per tornare ai tempi nostri i fanatici dell'islam.
> C'è bisogno di moderazione in tutto poichè non tutti siamo "uguali" e non tutti la pensiamo allo stesso modo com'è giusto che sia.



Condivido la quasi totalità del tuo commento: mi permetto però di fare una precisazione storico/sociologica.
Il Clero che ha fomentato le Guerre mondiali non era fanatico religioso, ma solo attento a mantenere POTERE e privilegi.
Fossero stati fanatici religiosi, non ci sarebbero stati cappellani militari a benedire armi e vessilli, ma si sarebbero rifiutati di imbracciare le armi o sostenere il regime a costo della vita: religiosamente parlando il cristoano segue l’eaempio di Cristo, che sebbene considerato un liberatore da erronei contemporanei, rifuggi cariche istituzionali, condannò le commistioni esistenti tra Rabbini e rappresentanza dello Stato romano, redarguì un suo seguace solo perché ferì con un coltello Malco, intervenuto per arrestarlo illegalmente. Se veramente i prelati fossero stati ‘fanatici’ sarebbe stato detto a tutti i cristiani di riporre le armi. 
Chi uccide non ha Dio. Inutile si nascondano dietro un’etichetta. Chi osserva dovrebbe capire che non rappresentano nessuno se non loro stessi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Gennaio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Questi movimenti nascono dal fallimento di partiti e regimi democratici occidentali di dare risposte a problemi importanti come il lavoro, la sicurezza, la stabilità. Nel momento in cui la libertà diviene ostaggio di cricche, corruzione, raccomandazioni e il potere viene usato allo scopo di autocelebrarsi e perpetrare lo status quo di pochi nascono movimenti massimalistici che facendo leva sulla "paura" offrono poche, chiare e sbrigative soluzioni, solitamente concentrandosi su "nemici" o "obiettivi" ben precisi: *****, ebrei, immigrati, extracomunitari o se vuoi i cd "diversi".
> Dietro alla facciata di "fare" "ordine" "sicurezza" e "stabilità" nascondono le catene con cui, alla fine di tutto e contro tutto, incateneranno i diritti, le rivendicazioni, le ribellioni di coloro che non accetteranno di essere assuefatti ad un sistema di odio verso chi è differente.
> Al termine di ciò, dopo anni e anni nefasti queste teorie imploderanno, ma il sangue versato rimarrà.
> Leggete della repubblica di Weimar.
> ...



Preferisco lottare per la mia patria e per la mia nazione cercando di offrirle un futuro migliore e non liberista/globalista e morirei volentieri nel farlo, piuttosto che continuare a "vivere" col culo al caldo nella deriva capitalista alla quale stiamo assistendo. 

E se siete talmente stupidi da non capire cosa sta avvenendo, non è un mio problema.



emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ho 18 anni.
> Nei precedenti 3 anni, grazie al boom avuto dalla lega con salvini, ero propenso a votare quest'ultima.. poimi sono ricreduto e mi sono accorto dell'essitenza del movimernto di casapound, anche grazie ai fatti che ci furono nella mia cremona nel 2015.
> Alle prossime elezioni voterò per loro perchè ad oggi sono l'unico partito che rappresenta i miei interessi.



Grande, alla tua tenera età è bello vedere che non sei come i tuoi coetanei con gli ideali a sinistra e il portafogli a destra che presiedono nelle scuole e nelle assemblee d'istituto.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Preferisco lottare per la mia patria e per la mia nazione cercando di offrirle un futuro migliore e non liberista/globalista e morirei volentieri nel farlo, piuttosto che continuare a "vivere" col culo al caldo nella deriva capitalista alla quale stiamo assistendo.
> 
> E se siete talmente stupidi da non capire cosa sta avvenendo, non è un mio problema.
> 
> ...



Libero di morire anche al più presto io spero di vivere ancora un po’ &#55357;&#56846;
Visto che siamo stupidi ci spieghi meglio come dovrebbe funzionare la tua società ideale a parte le frasi fatte che t’insegnano alle riunioni che fate?
Quali sono le prime 5 cose che farete al governo ad esempio?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Gennaio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Libero di morire anche al più presto io spero di vivere ancora un po’ ��
> Visto che siamo stupidi ci spieghi meglio come dovrebbe funzionare la tua società ideale a parte le frasi fatte che t’insegnano alle riunioni che fate?
> Quali sono le prime 5 cose che farete al governo ad esempio?



E subito partono le illazioni ahahaha fate ridere. 

Non c'è una sede di casapound nella derelitta Molfetta non ho mai votato Casapound, anzi l'unica volta che ho votato la scelta ricade sui 5 stelle, scelta di cui poi mi sono pentito. 

Se fossi stato attento, avresti letto che ho scritto che probabilmente darò scheda nulla e che Casapound è solo la remota possibilità,dato che è la rappresentanza politica che più mi rappresenta. 

Ma a voi di questo non frega nulla. A voi sta bene lo status quo,scambiereste ogni giorno della vostra vita una poltrona calda col benessere dei vostri figli e nipoti, oltre che al benessere dei giovani d'oggi, che per colpa vostra è una massa inerme di depressi. Ma a voi sta bene così, e ciò già vi qualifica. 

Se dovessi stare fianco a fianco con elettori di casapound e fascisti pur di riprendere la sovranità della mia nazione e del mio popolo? Certo. Se dovessi lottare e sputare sangue per la mia terra, il sud, abbandonato da tutti? Senza remore.
Se sono fascista? No. 
Ma a voi il cervello questo non lo fa arrivare. 
Siete patetici. 
Ma un giorno l'Italia sopravviverà, e sarà senza di voi.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Gennaio 2018)

Lo sapevo che sarebbe finita in rissa 



juventino ha scritto:


> La destra ed estrema destra italiana sono movimenti ancora rozzi e troppo fortemente ancorati al fascismo. In molti degli altri paesi europei i movimenti alt-right (perché di fatto questa è la destra del 2018) si sono liberati di questi retaggi ormai vetusti ed anacronistici.
> Definirsi “fascisti del terzo millennio” (come fanno quelli di Casapound) è limitante, miope e sinonimo di enorme immaturità perché si abbandona il pensiero razionale, che consente di comprendere che gli errori gravi ed imperdonabili commessi da Mussolini durante il ventennio furono talmente gravi che non si può né si deve dare spazio a revisionismo (al massimo si potrebbe fare un’analisi più obiettiva e dettagliata, come hanno già fatto vari storici, ma di fatto non esiste valutare positivamente il ventennio fascista per l’Italia).



Dall'Italia post-tangentopoli era sorta una destra moderna, politicamente più credibile delle attuali destre mitteleuropee. Purtroppo un giorno il cavaliere bianco, dopo essersene servito per i propri scopi, se ne stufò: capì che bastava un pò di propaganda populista seminata da cagnolini addestrati per mantenere il proprio status e se ne liberò in fretta e furia, smantellando anche quella sana classe culturale di destra che timidamente si stava affacciando per la prima volta nel panorama politico italiano dopo 40 anni di "esilio".
Casapound e altri mostri non sono nient'altro che una delle conseguenze dei capolavori "politici" del cavaliere bianco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Gennaio 2018)

Il liberismo è il virus. Il fascismo è la malattia. Lo Stato sociale è il vaccino.

Spiego questo mio 'aforisma' perché chi è a digiuno di questi argomenti potrebbe non capire.

Il liberismo è il vero nemico della democrazia, perché è l'elemento scatenate che porta le ideologie populiste (fascismo, comunismo, nazismo, etc) al potere.

Il populismo infatti è solo una conseguenza, una reazione. Il populismo è la risposta ideologica ad uno Stato aggredito da politiche liberiste.

È inutile fare l'antifascista oggi ed essere liberista. È come fare il salutista ed essere un fumatore e cliente fisso del McDonald's. Ti può andare bene quanto vuoi, ma se poi scopri di avere un tumore non puoi chiederti "com'è possibile?".

Il popolo quando vede tagliarsi via sanità, istruzione, pensioni, etc è portato di natura a sostenere un partito o un uomo forte che impedisca questo continuo smantellamento.

Lo Stato sociale è quindi il vaccino. Uno Stato democratico, per funzionare e rimanere tale a lungo, deve usare politiche economiche democratiche (quindi che mettono al centro il demos, il popolo) e non liberiste (che mettono al centro il mercato).

L'approccio scientifico della macroeconomia, ovvero il keynesismo, ha sempre predetto con largo anticipo gli eventi futuri.

Ad esempio Nicholas Kaldor aveva ampiamente previsto negli anni 70 tutti i danni che ci avrebbe portato la moneta unica. Danni per cui oggi molti di sinistra ci chiedono scusa affermando che "non potevano sapere".

E che il nazismo sia derivato dalle politiche liberiste (austerity) i liberisti alla Bocconi l'hanno scoperto da poco:
(SE VI INTERESSA L'ARTICOLO CHIEDETEMELO IN PRIVATO) 

Keynes invece l'aveva previsto solo un secolo fa, cioè 20 anni prima della stessa salita al potere di Hitler. Allora venne ignorato. Come fu ignorato Kaldor anni dopo, e come continuano oggi ad essere ignorati i postkeynesiani.

Purtroppo, il problema attuale è che viviamo ancora in un periodo oscurantista. L'approccio scientifico all'economia è impedito dall'oscurantismo liberista. Quello di cui abbiamo bisogno, oggi, in tutto il mondo, è una SECOLARIZZAZIONE ECONOMICA.

Così come l'alchimia si è evoluta nella chimica moderna quando ha abbandonato i concetti "mistici" e lasciando solo quelli dimostrabili, così deve fare oggi l'economia, abbandonando magiche mani invisibili, ominidi economici, sacrifici umani indispensabili, e buffonate varie.

Evolvetevi per favore.

« Uomini come Hayek non si erano mai mostrati pragmatici... In realtà personaggi come Hayek erano i fedeli di una religione economica. »
- Eric Hobsbawm


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2018)

Si tratta di partiti da evitare. Sono fascisti e chi ha aperto un libro di storia in vita sua sa perché non votarli.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2018)

Intanto oggi per la presenza di quelli di casapound vicino al centro di Milano ha obbligato decine di militari a vigilare 

Clima sempre più sereno


----------



## rot-schwarz (6 Gennaio 2018)

Forza nuova sono semplicementi nazisti e razzisti peggio dei fascisti..casapound sono fascisti..io detesto ogni forma di ideologia totalitaria comunisti, fascisti, nazisti hanno molto in comune e non sono di destra se si dice che casa pound e forza nuova sono di destra..sono di sinistra la stessa politica economica dei comunisti..statalisti..l'unica differrenza con i comunisti che sono nazionalisti..destra significa per me cultura, patria, famiglia,rispetto della legge e liberta' ..lo stato deve tirarsi indietro..il fascismo e il comunismo no mi danno la possibilita' di ersprimermi al meglio..
il comunismo non funzionera' mai perche' l'umanita' deve guardare al progresso..il comunismo non da la possibilita' di crescere individualmente
il fascismo e' la stessa cosa protezionismo nazionale a tutti i costi..e dopo guardano alle vecchia roma..l'impero romano era la prima nazione capitalista al mondo..


----------



## juventino (6 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il liberismo è il virus. Il fascismo è la malattia. Lo Stato sociale è il vaccino.
> 
> Spiego questo mio 'aforisma' perché chi è a digiuno di questi argomenti potrebbe non capire.
> 
> ...



Ottima analisi.
Aggiungo che 80 anni fa le politiche miopi fatte da politici arroganti, saccenti e presuntuosi non portarono soltanto all’ascesa di regimi totalitari, ma anche ad una guerra drammatica che mise a ferro e fuoco l’Europa. A mio avviso la chiave di volta sta nella classe media: i partiti più estremisti ancora non sfondano perché ancora non hanno ricevuto l’appoggio di questa, ancora momentaneamente arroccata nel benessere. Ma nel momento in cui il turbocapitalismo globalista inizierà a togliere il tappeto da sotto i piedi al ceto medio allora saranno davvero guai.
La verità è che ci troviamo in una situazione molto pericolosa e purtroppo noto che quotidianamente attorno a me nessuno sembra rendersene conto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ottima analisi.
> Aggiungo che 80 anni fa le politiche miopi fatte da politici arroganti, saccenti e presuntuosi non portarono soltanto all’ascesa di regimi totalitari, ma anche ad una guerra drammatica che mise a ferro e fuoco l’Europa. A mio avviso la chiave di volta sta nella classe media: i partiti più estremisti ancora non sfondano perché ancora non hanno ricevuto l’appoggio di questa, ancora momentaneamente arroccata nel benessere. Ma nel momento in cui il turbocapitalismo globalista inizierà a togliere il tappeto da sotto i piedi al ceto medio allora saranno davvero guai.
> La verità è che ci troviamo in una situazione molto pericolosa e purtroppo noto che quotidianamente attorno a me nessuno sembra rendersene conto.



Concordo su ogni singola parola,ahimè.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ho 18 anni.
> Nei precedenti 3 anni, grazie al boom avuto dalla lega con salvini, ero propenso a votare quest'ultima.. poimi sono ricreduto e mi sono accorto dell'essitenza del movimernto di casapound, anche grazie ai fatti che ci furono nella mia cremona nel 2015.
> Alle prossime elezioni voterò per loro perchè ad oggi sono l'unico partito che rappresenta i miei interessi.




.


----------

